# Rear sway bar



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I ordered it and had it shipped to me. I have since installed it. They are probably just temporarily out of stock.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Can you feel a difference 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I got mine in a couple weeks, probably just an error on the page. And yes there is a big difference. If you buy one don't buy the Ultra Racing rear 2 point lower bar, they don't both fit.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok now I would think the sway bar is a better buy than the chassis bars 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the Ultra Racing front strut support bar and the rear 2pt upper bar and I'm quite happy with them.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes I can imaging bc your chassis is stiffer but I need the back end to stay as flat as possible for better corner speeds

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Can you feel a difference


I set it at the recommended setting (2nd of 4 holes) for now. I brought it down to the track the day after I installed it, but the track was wet so I didn't really want to push the car that day. I'll post a review once I have had a chance to push the car to the limit on the track (not on the street!).


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

it's been a while- hoping u had a chance to test/ review the sway bar- am thinking of buying ...


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

This is the same bar as ISM sells. Whiteline Rear 3 Point Sway Bar 24mm x Heavy Duty Blade Adjustable | eBay

You can get it today. They sell it at autoanything.com as well. I'll be getting one in the spring.


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

Are you running the whiteline sway bar. I saw that one but never saw any reviews for it.


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

Whiteline makes it for ISM. If you check out the pictures, you'll notice they are 100% identical...same brackets, hardware, bends, color, everything. I don't have one yet but a review for the ISM bar would be what I would go off of.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm planning on purchaseing the rear sway bar and front sway bar linkage kit from ism

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

